# What kind of bit is this guy using? (video)



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

http://fw_woodworking.permissiontv.com/index.html?showid=474515

I think he says he's using a 3/4" spiral upcut "driver" bit but I can't find that bit using google.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

He just calls it a 3/4" upcut router bit

The trick might be finding one with a 1/2" shank.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

AlanZ said:


> He just calls it a 3/4" upcut router bit
> 
> The trick might be finding one with a 1/2" shank.


I think spiral upcut bits larger than the shank size are HSS bits. But I'm not having any luck finding any 3/4" bit that looks like the one he's using in the video.

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It's a 3/4 inch upcut spiral. As to where he's buying them from, I don't know, The only one's I've seen 3/4 inch spiral have a 3/4 inch shank.

http://www.amazon.com/RU7306-CARBID...f=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1229604378&sr=1-26


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Skyglider

It's very hard bit to find and not to say anything about what it cost...the guy behind the counter will say do you want to put this on a 2nd on your house or cash..

You can use the bit below for the same job at a lower cost...  

Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html

=====



Skyglider said:


> http://fw_woodworking.permissiontv.com/index.html?showid=474515
> 
> I think he says he's using a 3/4" spiral upcut "driver" bit but I can't find that bit using google.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

AlanZ, kp91 and Bobj,
Thanks all for your responses.

Bob,
It appears that the MLCS 1/2" shank, 3/4" plunge cutting straight bit in you link has an overall length of 2-1/2". My anticipated benchtop thickness will be 1-3/4" since I plan to use a solid wood core door. With 1" of the shank in the collet, I'll be able to plunge down 1-1/2" and I guess I could finish off the dog holes using a spade drill bit.

Let me draw on your expertise here. I have these two bits on my starter bit list:

1/2" spiral upcut, 1.5" CL, 3.5" OL
3/4" straight, 1.5" CL, 3.25" OL

With 1" in the collet, I'll be able to drill all the way through my workbench top using either bit. I could router a half inch hole first and then finish up using the straight bit. However, I have some questions:

1. I hear so much about burning the wood and the bit, if the router is not moved at the correct pace. I've even seen burn marks at the corners of routed template cuts in some videos. Since plunging straight down using the 1/2" spiral upcut bit will keep the bit in the same position, is it acceptable to plunge deep holes without burning the wood and the bit? If so, what's the proper technique?

2. Or should I drill the 1/2" hole first using a 1/2" spade drill bit instead of using the 1/2" spiral upcut bit?

I especially anticipate your opinion on doing item-1. Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Skyglider

MLCS Router Collet Extension
this may do it but the collet nut may be to big ( OD )
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html



Use the bit below with a brass guide and a template..
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-2-1...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


=========



Skyglider said:


> AlanZ, kp91 and Bobj,
> Thanks all for your responses.
> 
> Bob,
> ...


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Skyglider
> 
> MLCS Router Collet Extension
> this may do it but the collet nut may be to big ( OD )
> ...


Bob,

The collet extension uses a 1-1/16" wrench so I think that your observation that it may be too big is correct. The "template + long 1/2" straight bit" could work but I think I'll try the 1/2" hand drill + 3/4" straight bit method first and see what happens.

Thanks for your ever present help and ingenuity.... 
Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Skyglider

I think you are on the right track, by using the spade bit/auger bit/Irwin brace bit and the hand drill to finish the hole out, it's not a big deal once you have the hole true with the plunge bit..


===


----------

